# Sticky  "I just want a pet, why buy from a show breeder?"



## CloudClan

Many times someone will come to this forum and ask the following questions: 

*1. "But I just want a pet, not a show dog, so why should I go to a show breeder?"* :confused1:

Another version of this question might be something like "Show quality doesn't matter to me. I just want a sweet, healthy dog. Where do I go for that?" 

Years ago I knew very little about showing. I got my first Maltese from a neighbor who had bred a couple of litters out of dogs she had gotten from the newspaper. I then got a few more Maltese from rescue. I looked at my dog's pedigrees and saw a few of those CH names and thought it sounded a bit like royal lineage, but was not really important in any kind of significant way. It was only impressive because the names were known, published in books or magazines. But I didn't necessarily think it mattered. It all smacked of a kind of snootiness, the aristocracy of the dog world, meaningless in real terms. I am a bit embarrassed how long it took me to have a change of heart in this regard. Honestly, even as I attended my first national specialty as a participant in the rescue parade, I kind of dismissed the show dogs as an "elite class" of canines, very pretty and polished, but I didn't get the substance or purpose of it all. :blush: 

Thankfully, I have learned so much since then, and I know there is a lot more value in showing than looking for "royal lineage," but I remember my own lack of understanding and I have thought perhaps at some point I could try to explain this in a way that it makes sense. It is important because the lack of understanding is what many puppy farms and back yard breeders rely on to market their dogs to people who do not understand the real point of showing. 

And of course, we in the show world say that showing means evaluating breeding stock as if that answer makes sense. It is like show people speak a different language all together to the novice pet buyer. What do good toplines, tailsets and proper angulation really have to do with getting a healthy, loving pet? 

There are a few reasons it does matter.

Showing for an ethical breeder becomes one way to immerse themselves in the breed. There is no school for breeding and raising dogs. The show world is is the avenue for becoming a professional, to learn as much as they can. Being involved in the show world is more than getting points or championships. For a true show breeder that cares about the breed, they will immerse themselves in learning everything the can through the show world. This includes showing, but it also includes becoming a member of their breed club or all breed club, attending seminars and networking with other breeders who have knowledge of the breed. This last piece is one of the most important. Being involved with other ethical show breeders is what helps you to understand pedigrees and genetics and health issues. A novice breeder finds a mentor or multiple mentors to help them apprentice in this. Breeders who have been around for a long time stay current and active in their participation the way any professional (such as a doctor) needs to stay current on the changes in their field. Being involved with other show breeders is also what gives you access to improving your lines with the best available resources of other breeders who are also actively seeking to improve the breed. 

Does showing automatically mean that a breeder is ethical? Of course not. Just as going to medical school does not make all doctors ethical. But if you find someone practicing medicine without studying for a medical degree you would assume that person is not ethical. This is the same kind of assumption you should make about those who practice breeding without the benefit of participating in the show breeding community. 


*2. "I can't afford the prices the show breeders charge. I don't want to show, so why should I spend so much?"* :eusa_hand:

Unlike puppy farms and back yard breeders the primary goal of ethical show breeders is not making money. Very few of them actually do. They breed because they are passionate about the dogs and usually the breed they are involved in. When they compete at the shows, they are proving that their dogs are bred for the purpose of being the best example of the breed. They want to produce a Maltese that has type (the qualities that make it look like a maltese) soundness (are free from disability) and has a sound temperament. When a person seeks out to add a Maltese to the family, they are looking for the characteristics that make that dog distinct from other breeds. If a person does not care if it has Maltese type (is willing to adopt a dog that is mixed or does not have maltese characteristics), then they need not be looking at breeders at all. Dogs that have been indescriminately bred are widely available through shelters and rescues. It is a false economy to pay a greeder for a poorly bred maltese. 

As I mentioned previously, I adopted several of my dogs through rescue (Clancy, Clouseau, Calypso, and Cameo). I was fortunate to find lovely loving dogs this way and it is absolutely a path I recommend to anyone willing to consider it. I also volunteered as a foster mom for Maltese rescue. What I found in doing that was that there were many many people who wanted a beautiful maltese and came to rescue to get one, but most often what they wanted was a young, healthy, beautiful example of the breed in looks and temperament (often female). There were way more of these potential adopters than there were actual dogs that fit the description in rescue. Could they be found? Yes, and those who are willing to wait and fit the description of the ideal home for those dogs are blessed to have the dogs they have gotten through this avenue. But for most others what they wanted could only be found by going to a good breeder. Sadly, I also saw that most of the dogs we took in through rescue were not well bred examples of the breed. It was through that experience that I began to understand the important role of the good honest ethical breeder and it was then that I began to learn what it took to find those good honest ethical breeders. 

A few days ago I found and posted this list in another thread. I think it is one of the best starting tools for evaluating the ethics of a breeder. It is written by AKC judge Dr. Sophia Kaluzniacki:

*10 Rules of Ethical Breeding*

1. The only reason to be breeding purebred dogs is to preserve the best qualities of the breed. Breeding to supply any market is not a justification.
2. You need to do all of your breeding with the best interests of the breed in mind. Never your pocket book.
3. For this you need to be a serious student of the breed and devote years of your life to it. No "in one day, out the other".
4. As a beginner you need to engross yourself in the breed as much as possible and ideally find a suitable mentor.
5. In order to be a serious breeder, you must show and compete.
6. You need to keep track of all puppies you produce, whether pet or show, to know how your breeding program is working.
7. All pet dogs need to go on a spay/neuter contract.
8. All show puppies need to go on a contract that will not allow breeding unless the dog lives up to the quality intended and passes all health checks and certification necessary for that breed. 
9. Every breeder owes to the breed and to themselves to be involved with rescue.
10. Every breeder should be prepared to take any dog back for whatever reason. If they do not have the space, then they need to be prepared to make other arrangements. But take back they must!

Spoiled Maltese members are a passionate group. We love dogs, especially Maltese. For as long as I have been a member the unofficial mission could best be summed up in the statement that "we are here to help educate pet owners about owning and loving, caring for (grooming, feeding, and providing appropriate veterinary care) our beloved furry family members." 

This often starts with helping people find the right source for adding a Maltese to their family. We repeat often that this means going to rescue or going to an ethical show breeder. I felt like this thread was important to fulfilling this mission.


----------



## edelweiss

:goodpost::goodpost:

May I kindly suggest that this be made into a sticky? Well thought out & constructed thoroughly.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73

Excellent post!


----------



## TLR

Thanks for your contribution. I agree, this needs to be a sticky.


----------



## mdbflorida

Carina, I always learn so much from you.


----------



## ckanen2n

:goodpost:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Great post!! Very helpful and informative.

Officially a sticky!


----------



## aprilb

Yes, excellent post! I would like to add that the price tag on puppies helps pay show and travel expenses, veterinary expenses, stud fees, food, supplies, etc...notice I said "helps"...because ethical breeders are lucky if they can break even..so when you really think about it, the price you pay for a puppy is a good deal..:innocent::wub:


----------



## revakb2

Carina, as usual well written and informative.


----------



## Leanne

Thank You! Thank You! Thank YOU! Carina as a new student who has just begun the study.....your knowledge is invaluable and crucial for me and all of us.


----------



## Ladysmom

Thank you for taking the time to write that, Carina. I especially like the fact that you set out our mission statement here on SM.


----------



## SammieMom

Thank you Carina for writing that post. You covered it all. I guess getting burned is what cures most people. Poor little Sammie's ended up costing the same as 3 puppies and he is just 3 yrs old. I agree it is lack of understanding. Last week a well meaning friend called me trying to help out a nice retired couple. She knew I knew about Maltese. She is well aware I bought 2 boys from a BYB, and lost one to shunts and spent thousands on the other for surgery. So after reminding her of the right way again* says: "Oh, my friend just wants a pet, not a show dog?"*. :smpullhair: I told her the facts again, and that she might pay anyway LATER. I guess we do what we can. I love the mission statement. I would love to see more show breeders on SM.


----------



## maltese manica

May_ I print this out leaving your name and the SM name out of it to spread the word?????????????????? _


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Carina -- thank you so much for taking the time to put this together. This is one of the best posts I have ever seen on this subject.


----------



## SammieMom

Lacie's Mom said:


> Carina -- thank you so much for taking the time to put this together. This is one of the best posts I have ever seen on this subject.


I second that. Put all these posts in one sticky, "buying a puppy" It covers buying a puppy for most people, and it's written in easy to follow terms, to a tee!


----------



## jmm

Another thing I learned when I got into performance sports = meeting the breed standard for structure often means a dog that is structurally HEALTHY (good knees, straight front legs, a solid top line). Dogs that are physically well put together can avoid things like hip dysplasia, luxating patellae, and turned out front legs (look like a bassett hound and often mean painful arthritic changes early in life). The standard isn't just about a pretty face - it means a functional body, too!


----------



## SammieMom

jmm said:


> Another thing I learned when I got into performance sports = meeting the breed standard for structure often means a dog that is structurally HEALTHY (good knees, straight front legs, a solid top line). Dogs that are physically well put together can avoid things like hip dysplasia, luxating patellae, and turned out front legs (look like a bassett hound and often mean painful arthritic changes early in life). The standard isn't just about a pretty face - it means a functional body, too!


I never thought about this part of the standard much, but now I can see the total difference in Penny's body structure versus Sammie's. Mainly her back is longer and her legs are straighter.


----------



## Snowbody

Excellent, Carina. :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese

again, well said Carina and things for taking the time to say it!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Carina, excellent post as always! Thanks for taking the time to post this! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KAG

Praying that people actual read this. Aside from us. Lol
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Praying that people actual read this. Aside from us. Lol
> Xoxoxoxoxo


You mean not preaching to this choir, but new members of the choir. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Snowbody said:


> You mean not preaching to this choir, but new members of the choir. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:


ya'll are funny.
:w00t:


----------



## lmillette

Great post Carina!! This will be so helpful for people who come to this site for information on getting a puppy from a show breeder!! To know the exact why's to buy from a show breeder and why not to buy from pet stores and BYB's!


----------



## preciouspups

Very Articulate....Great Post!!


----------



## hoaloha

Perfectly stated! I hope this thread is read by anyone who browses the forum . Education DOES make a difference. I can personally attest to that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

I was just reading through some of the valuable stickies and appreciated this post again. Thanks, Carina


----------



## Kathy Tobacco

I found this interesting and compelling, but the number one rule I must admit puzzles me. Why preserve the breed at all except for the market itself? Sometimes when breeders wax poetic about what they owe to the "breed" it is as if the breed has taken on a fetish like quality of mystical importance and the explanation of that importance ends up being a tautology. The breed is important for the breed. For whom are breeders preserving the traits of the breed? For God? For the show ring? For history? Or for mankind? And if for mankind then in other words for the market. A breed isn't a species so this isn't true animal preservation work like say, saving the whales. With questions of ethics not everyone is going to agree of course but it is still important to ask why. There are some people who make a compelling argument that dog and cat breeds are unethical and sometimes even cruel and others say any breeding is wrong with such an over abundance of unplaceable animals i.e the "adopt don't buy" slogan. Of course others are even more extreme, and claim that people shouldn't even own companion animals at all. I would say that the purpose of the breed is the market demand but then I don't think the market is a bad thing. When you saw that there were more people who wanted young beautiful examples of the breed than animals that fit that description, you saw the importance of proper breeding. So didn't you see a market need? Didn't you see animals who didn't fit that market need, and thus saw the cruelty of poor breeding practices? Please don't be annoyed with me. I really want to understand. Ethics and the logic of ethics have long been important to me.


----------



## aprilb

Kathy Tobacco said:


> I found this interesting and compelling, but the number one rule I must admit puzzles me. Why preserve the breed at all except for the market itself? Sometimes when breeders wax poetic about what they owe to the "breed" it is as if the breed has taken on a fetish like quality of mystical importance and the explanation of that importance ends up being a tautology. The breed is important for the breed. For whom are breeders preserving the traits of the breed? For God? For the show ring? For history? Or for mankind? And if for mankind then in other words for the market. A breed isn't a species so this isn't true animal preservation work like say, saving the whales. With questions of ethics not everyone is going to agree of course but it is still important to ask why. There are some people who make a compelling argument that dog and cat breeds are unethical and sometimes even cruel and others say any breeding is wrong with such an over abundance of unplaceable animals i.e the "adopt don't buy" slogan. Of course others are even more extreme, and claim that people shouldn't even own companion animals at all. I would say that the purpose of the breed is the market demand but then I don't think the market is a bad thing. When you saw that there were more people who wanted young beautiful examples of the breed than animals that fit that description, you saw the importance of proper breeding. So didn't you see a market need? Didn't you see animals who didn't fit that market need, and thus saw the cruelty of poor breeding practices? Please don't be annoyed with me. I really want to understand. Ethics and the logic of ethics have long been important to me.


We preserve the Maltese breed because we passionately love them. :wub:Because we love them, we want to produce healthy, happy Maltese dogs that adhere to the AKC breed standard..generally, an ethical show breeder will have a few planned litters per year..with Maltese, litters are usually small..two or three pups is the norm..sometimes only one..the purpose of the breeding is for improving/showing and is strictly controlled...there is no profit made. The breeder will carefully screen potential buyers to place a puppy in a loving pet home with a spay/neuter contract that may not be kept for the breeding program but is still a good example of the breed....there are lots of unscrupulous breeders who do breed indiscriminately to only make money..and take advantage of the uneducated..they always have puppies available and they don't care anything about them..an ethical breeder may have a waiting list of potential buyers..they don't always have pups available....if for some reason the new owner cannot keep the dog, the ethical breeder will want to be notified so that a proper home may be found..some breeders want them back and will take them back..why? They do not want their dogs in shelters. As I said, we preserve the breed out of love...we are also deeply committed to Rescue. Maltese breeders who are members of the AMA must adhere to a list of ethics..it is good to ask questions..hope this helps..:wub:


----------



## CloudClan

Kathy Tobacco said:


> I found this interesting and compelling, but the number one rule I must admit puzzles me. Why preserve the breed at all except for the market itself? Sometimes when breeders wax poetic about what they owe to the "breed" it is as if the breed has taken on a fetish like quality of mystical importance and the explanation of that importance ends up being a tautology. The breed is important for the breed. For whom are breeders preserving the traits of the breed? For God? For the show ring? For history? Or for mankind? And if for mankind then in other words for the market. A breed isn't a species so this isn't true animal preservation work like say, saving the whales. With questions of ethics not everyone is going to agree of course but it is still important to ask why. There are some people who make a compelling argument that dog and cat breeds are unethical and sometimes even cruel and others say any breeding is wrong with such an over abundance of unplaceable animals i.e the "adopt don't buy" slogan. Of course others are even more extreme, and claim that people shouldn't even own companion animals at all. I would say that the purpose of the breed is the market demand but then I don't think the market is a bad thing. When you saw that there were more people who wanted young beautiful examples of the breed than animals that fit that description, you saw the importance of proper breeding. So didn't you see a market need? Didn't you see animals who didn't fit that market need, and thus saw the cruelty of poor breeding practices? Please don't be annoyed with me. I really want to understand. Ethics and the logic of ethics have long been important to me.


I think this is a great question and I hope I can try to do it justice in my response. 

As you point out, there are many people out there who believe that no one should ever breed. As you say, preserving Maltese is not like saving the whales or the pandas. They would claim those of us who do have a love for the qualities that make a Maltese (or any other breed) unique are similar to the racists who believe in eugenics. It is difficult to argue with such people as they have made up their minds on this equivalency. I see that false analogy similar to many of the logical fallacies that are often presented in such discussions. For those of us who live with dogs, we know that some dogs do better with some people, and certain characteristics and qualities suit some homes better than others. In many cases, the dogs that fill the shelters are there because of irresponsible people who did not carefully consider if the dog they got would have the characteristics that would adapt best to their lifestyle. 

I used to believe that line about adopting only from shelters, "adopt, don't shop" and then I fell in love with my first Maltese. He convinced me that there is a reason to preserve breeds that we love because he was what a Maltese should be in temperament and I felt he also represented the beauty of the breed as well. While he was not a perfect example of the breed, he had enough quality dogs behind him that he was a good representative of many of the important breed characteristics. 

Through him I found a passion (your less positive connotation seems to describe it as a fetish) for dogs who shared those same qualities. He of course was unique, but he was related in a very real way to other Maltese and their ancestors. Through my research into those ancestors I fell in love with no only him, but the dogs who shared that common heritage and I began to work with Maltese rescue. Through rescue, I found some wonderful dogs, but I also saw what indiscriminate breeding does to a breed (many of the dogs were far from the characteristics that we love most in the breed). I began to see what those platitudes were about. This breed has been around since ancient times. I feel that there are not truly enough people breeding Maltese who care about making sure that the breed holds true to the characteristics we describe in the show standard, the ones that represent what the community of Maltese enthusiasts agree speak to what we wish to hold onto as breed type. 

Who do I breed for? Well I hope it won't be waxing poetic to say, I breed for those others who like me, fell in love with the characteristics of this breed and want to spend their lives with these creatures we so adore. I want to share them with others who are similarly devoted. And yes perhaps most importantly, I want people in future generations to know and to love this breed as I do. Is this is market? You might call it that, but I do not see it that way. I do not breed considering what the buying public want. I don't breed for qualities that seem to suit the current fads (extra tiny, kitten face or whatever). To me, a market is something that is a commodity not as a subject of passion. Our passions stir our souls like art or poetry. They do not serve a commercial purpose. This is why as a breeder I find it frustrating to deal with those folks who call up and make requests for dogs as if they were ordering from a catalog. I would not breed my precious dogs in order to please someone who calls me up asking for a tiny teacup with a non-existent muzzle.

In this way, I see the key difference as between those who have a passion for the breed and the dogs and those who only see them as a commercial enterprise.


----------



## maggieh

Carina and April - very well put! Thank you, ladies! 

I have a rescued Maltese mix and also Maltese from a breeder who showed. I will look at rescue for my next dog but, because I so dearly love the traits and characteristics of the Maltese, I will also look at the ethical show breeders who are working to preserve those traits. 

I don't know yet where my next dog will come from, but I am as grateful for those who so diligently work to preserve the breed characteristics as I am for those of us who work to save the fluffs who are without a loving home. We need to make sure that the characteristics we are in love with in our Maltese continue and that they are not diluted by irresponsible breeding practices.


----------



## Bahia

Found this thread extremely useful in our search for Poppy who we are picking up next week........we are in Spain and it is a bit of a minefield here .....
After reading this invaluable information we did indeed opt to go with a respected breeder over here,it was a revelation we got to meet his family Poppy,s sister her Father 
We were able to see the enviroment in which she was raised ....
We were able to discuss with the Breeder what we wanted ie Pet or Show Dog 
It made such a daunting experience very very comforting and worthwhile 
Maybe we did pay a premium going down this route ! But it was certainly the "right" way for us  
So a Big Thank You to all on this thread !


----------



## maltesemumm

*Breeders*

Please don't take this wrong: Over the last few days i have emailed & called a few breeders re availability of puppies to which i have had no replies  i know that you are probably all very busy but when you know for definite that someone has actually taken the time to read your message or that they have been on the forum questioning where puppies come from i find it very frustrating that they cannot at the same time take a few seconds to reply to me. Now this maybe due to reasons i am not aware of maybe they have nothing available at the moment or that they got side tracked with something else..I am not desperate i am just keen and i am not new to the maltese either since my girl is 3 years old so i do not give any breeder cause for concern but my point i am trying to make here is that yes we all have busy lives and we all have a lot more important things in life i suppose to worry about but would it be to much to ask if you do receive a message from someone to send a quick out of office message to say you will get back to them, this is reasons why people do go looking at Non reputable breeders like in the link i am about to share.
Princess Leia the Female Maltese - Vancouver Maltese Breeders

Thank you all for taking the time to read my post


----------



## eiksaa

maltesemumm said:


> Please don't take this wrong: Over the last few days i have emailed & called a few breeders re availability of puppies to which i have had no replies  i know that you are probably all very busy but when you know for definite that someone has actually taken the time to read your message or that they have been on the forum questioning where puppies come from i find it very frustrating that they cannot at the same time take a few seconds to reply to me. Now this maybe due to reasons i am not aware of maybe they have nothing available at the moment or that they got side tracked with something else..I am not desperate i am just keen and i am not new to the maltese either since my girl is 3 years old so i do not give any breeder cause for concern but my point i am trying to make here is that yes we all have busy lives and we all have a lot more important things in life i suppose to worry about but would it be to much to ask if you do receive a message from someone to send a quick out of office message to say you will get back to them, this is reasons why people do go looking at Non reputable breeders like in the link i am about to share.
> 
> Princess Leia the Female Maltese - Vancouver Maltese Breeders
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to read my post



I feel your pain. Some breeders are very unresponsive over email. I'd make sure you wrote a detailed message about yourself and what you're looking for in a puppy. It's almost like writing a cover letter for a job. A nice detailed letter will get a better response than "hire me". 

Not assuming you didn't write a detailed message, just putting it out there for anyone else reading this in the future. 

That said, I did write a very detailed message to some breeders and never heard back from them. Some people are just not great about email communication. Or maybe they don't have a puppy like you said. Oh well, it's not going to be a good fit. I still got to talk to 3-4 breeders in CA (even those who didn't have puppies) so I wouldn't generalize and say reputable breeders are not prompt in responding. 

Good luck finding a puppy!


----------



## CloudClan

maltesemumm said:


> Please don't take this wrong: Over the last few days i have emailed & called a few breeders re availability of puppies to which i have had no replies  i know that you are probably all very busy but when you know for definite that someone has actually taken the time to read your message or that they have been on the forum questioning where puppies come from i find it very frustrating that they cannot at the same time take a few seconds to reply to me. Now this maybe due to reasons i am not aware of maybe they have nothing available at the moment or that they got side tracked with something else..I am not desperate i am just keen and i am not new to the maltese either since my girl is 3 years old so i do not give any breeder cause for concern but my point i am trying to make here is that yes we all have busy lives and we all have a lot more important things in life i suppose to worry about but would it be to much to ask if you do receive a message from someone to send a quick out of office message to say you will get back to them, this is reasons why people do go looking at Non reputable breeders like in the link i am about to share.
> Princess Leia the Female Maltese - Vancouver Maltese Breeders
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to read my post


I am sorry to hear of your frustration getting responses from reputable breeders. I can understand how when you are actively looking for a puppy you are anxious to hear from folks. 

It is important to recognize the difference in perspectives on a show breeder and one who just wants to sell puppies for profit. The ones who are in it to sell puppies for a profit may be easier to deal with on the front end. They want to make the sale. Money is what makes the Greeders' world go round. The show breeder who is selective and careful with where their breeding program may have far more inquiries than they will ever have puppies available. They do not make a living off their dogs, they probably work a full time job or have a full time family, they dedicate their weekends to shows. This may leave them very little time and a lot more inquiries than they are able to respond to quickly. This is not a business for them but a labor of love. 

Often when I answer calls about dogs, I spend a great deal of time with each caller even though 99.9% of the time, these people will never get a puppy from me because I just do not have puppies available so often. And with full disclosure, because sometimes I have more messages left for me than I can reasonably handle at the busier times of my life, like right now, the beginning of a new semester at work, I am much slower at getting back to messages. And another moment of honesty, if someone doesn't take the time to tell me much about themselves, I may not bother to reply when I know I have nothing available. I tend to find messages written in text-speak with questions like "have puppies? tiny female? how much?" I am less apt to take my precious time to respond. If I make a reply to those messages it is often equally short. :blink:

In any case, I hope that this helps explain that yes, the less reputable breeders may be quicker to respond because they are all about making quick sales, but that convenience factor is not the same as building a long term relationship with the breeder of your puppy. An ethical show breeder cares about the puppies they produce and once they place them they will be more concerned with keeping in touch with you than they are with making new connections for another sale because they love their dogs and they want to be sure they are doing well. 

Please be patient, try other avenues to meet show breeders like going to shows. It may be more difficult to find a puppy from an ethical show breeder, but it is worth it. It may take more time and more patience, but in this case as the saying goes, it is worth the wait. :thumbsup:

Have you tried? Home - Vellavica Maltese


----------



## maltesemumm

CloudClan said:


> I am sorry to hear of your frustration getting responses from reputable breeders. I can understand how when you are actively looking for a puppy you are anxious to hear from folks.
> 
> It is important to recognize the difference in perspectives on a show breeder and one who just wants to sell puppies for profit. The ones who are in it to sell puppies for a profit may be easier to deal with on the front end. They want to make the sale. Money is what makes the Greeders' world go round. The show breeder who is selective and careful with where their breeding program may have far more inquiries than they will ever have puppies available. They do not make a living off their dogs, they probably work a full time job or have a full time family, they dedicate their weekends to shows. This may leave them very little time and a lot more inquiries than they are able to respond to quickly. This is not a business for them but a labor of love.
> 
> Often when I answer calls about dogs, I spend a great deal of time with each caller even though 99.9% of the time, these people will never get a puppy from me because I just do not have puppies available so often. And with full disclosure, because sometimes I have more messages left for me than I can reasonably handle at the busier times of my life, like right now, the beginning of a new semester at work, I am much slower at getting back to messages. And another moment of honesty, if someone doesn't take the time to tell me much about themselves, I may not bother to reply when I know I have nothing available. I tend to find messages written in text-speak with questions like "have puppies? tiny female? how much?" I am less apt to take my precious time to respond. If I make a reply to those messages it is often equally short. :blink:
> 
> In any case, I hope that this helps explain that yes, the less reputable breeders may be quicker to respond because they are all about making quick sales, but that convenience factor is not the same as building a long term relationship with the breeder of your puppy. An ethical show breeder cares about the puppies they produce and once they place them they will be more concerned with keeping in touch with you than they are with making new connections for another sale because they love their dogs and they want to be sure they are doing well.
> 
> Please be patient, try other avenues to meet show breeders like going to shows. It may be more difficult to find a puppy from an ethical show breeder, but it is worth it. It may take more time and more patience, but in this case as the saying goes, it is worth the wait. :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you tried? Home - Vellavica Maltese


Thank you all so much and I did not do a proper introduction in my first email but i then sent a second one off to everyone i contacted with a more detailed description about me and my family and my two dogs. I also enclosed a picture of my two dogs..I have only had one reply.


----------



## maltesemumm

Hi everyone, just thought i would give you all a quick update..i managed to find a breeder who had exactly what i was looking for and i also managed to get a photo....Problem is i have asked for more photos and a little video of the puppy to see him running around and his temperament but now seem to have hit a wall I'm getting no response now last contact i had they asked for a deposit and told me they had others interested in the puppy...due to the fact of the breeder being so far away and me having to fly over to collect i don't want to just pay the deposit and ask no questions i don't think i would have anything to be concerned about as they are a reputable breeder but i want to make sure that i find out all there is to know before committing to anything...i know theres a lot of you on here who breed so could you tell me if this is standard and would you think I'm asking too much?
any advise you can give me would be great....thanks


----------

